# Boatright Boats



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a boatright boat. I really like the way the lafitte skiff looks. Anybody out there that has a boatright boat could you please give me a little more info on how they ride and the price.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

ride great on flat water and beat the hell out of you in rough water, last i heard on price which was a couple years ago was 1000 a ft.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

The best thing to do is go by the Boatright shop. Glen Boatright is a stand-up guy, he'll answer questions straight-forwardly and wont pull any stunts. Boatrights are like any boat, they have their pros and cons. But I have enjoyed getting to ride/fish in them from time to time. They are great flats/marsh boats and extremely durable. I dont own a Boatright but they would top my list for future ownership.


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*BoatRight*

My husband bought a boatright last year. It's 20' x 6' 6'". As stated above, Mr. Boatright is very nice and helpful. He did not mind all of our questions. Here are some pics of the boat. I can't compare it to others, but we like it very much. We fish in the Brazos River, East Matagorda and some lakes off the Intracostal around Freeport. The Tohutsu is a 115 and gets good gas mileage. We can also run pretty shallow.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice looking rig jmar.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love boatrights, as soon as I can afford one I will be placing an order asap.


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Not sure about the Lafitte, but the scooter's are great. Mine handles the chop great for a flatbottom. It's heavy, but can run skinny. _Too skinny sometimes._ Very durable, and easy to maintain.


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

I gotta buddy in friendswood that has one. You could land a helicopter on that thing. I have never been on a boat that length with that much deck space. Cool boats. I'm guessin when its rough you either go real fast or real slow.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I owned a 18*66 Boatright for 7 years.
Absolutly, hands down, no doubts about it the most practical and hard core fishing boat I have ever owned. If you are going to FISH with your boat, you can not get a better boat for shallow water. If you are going to take the kids out and pull a knee board all day, you missed the mark. Stick a boatwright and you get out, grab the bow, walk it around 180 degrees and take back off. Stick one of the Fiberglass go fast boats and, well, call Tow Boat US cause you are stuck. If you tow your boat up and down the coast, or wish you could, the skiff is the boat you need. 

Now for the kicker, I had my Boatright for 7 years, I fished the living heii out of it. When I sold it, I got 72% of my money back and it took all of 2 days. Go talk to Glenn.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a 17 footer and love it. It can get bumpy like a normal flat bottom but its heavy and solid as a rock and rides ten times better than any light weight aluminum boat. As far as price they all very on exactly what you want. Glen is pretty quick, I called several times and talked about different rigs and I always got a ball park figure quote with in 5 minutes.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Glenn is a great guy. Bought an engine from him (and not a boat), and from my perspective, he offered top notch customer service. Very good experience.

And, when I _thought_ I was having problems with my hottie, Glenn was there, explaining to me exactly what the issue was and how to fix it.

I would not hesitate to do business with him again.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Absolutly the best inshore boat I have owned in my 40+ years of fishing...

Don't believe all the stuff about the "typical" rough ride in chop cause it does not apply to the Boatright.. I have gone from Pringle across the bay to Charlies many times in 2+ ft chop at 35 MPH.. Plus it is bulletproof.

Supergas


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bought my Boatright as soon as I could afford it after college and the only thing I plan on buying in the future is a new motor. The boat is a tank and Glen is awesome to do business with. Straight shooter with no BS.... Boats will run as shallow as you dare to go. Right on about sticking one and jumping out spinning it around and then back to hauling a**!!!!


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Boatright has one of the best resale values around. Used ones don't last long and go for top dollar. Something to think about.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have had one since 1993...on my second motor now. Wore the first motor out, but the hull is bullet proof. Still as solid and tough as when it was new.

Show me a better built aluminum boat !


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It is top of the line as far as aluminum goes. No doubt. I want one.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lets see some more pictures!


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

a few...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Reviving this old thread through the search feature. I have the fever and I'm strongly considering stopping by with the wife to spec out and price what we want. I've seen several in Matagorda and they look like they will last many years.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Be aware they moved down close to Ron Carter in Alvin. It's between the old golf course and Hwy 35 on 528.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. I heard his brother passed away. Maybe I'll give it a week or two.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Boatright*

Decided i needed a shallow water boat year and a half ago since offshore is too hard on me. Bought an 18 x 66 with 115 yamaha and jack plate. Figured this was the last boat for me and wanted the best. It is. rides better than you would think due to weight. I won't post gas mileage but it is at lease 5 mpg running gentle. Exactly what i wanted. Cheap to run, durable, shoot with a hose, rinse the motor and your done till next trip. Haven't talk to Glen since purchased because there were no issues. 
Bill


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

If I were to consider another aluminum bay boat these would be my choice.

I started to buy one years ago but the waiting period was too long for my patience curve. That should tell you they have been in high demand for some time and that should be a testimate to their value.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Boatright*

22X78 Tank!! Bought it from a 2cooler and re-painted and re-powered!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Would love to own one of these gems!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Go for it! Don't know much about the Lafitte Skiff, but I have a 18-66 Boatright Scooter. It is a 1996 year model and still going strong. I don't just use it at the coast, where we just got back from SLP today, but use it at Lake Conroe in the Spring for Cats, and Sommerville for white bass too. Great fishing platform. Put a trolling motor on it too. If I ever sell it, I am going to get a 20-72 vbow scooter like Supergas' boat. I have had it stuck on a sand bar, but like they said do a little bow spinning and you can eventually get it off.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

What's the price range, still around 1k a foot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Chasinit69 said:


> What's the price range, still around 1k a foot?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a 20', no motor, for $14K. 
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/6129106689.html

I generally look and they pop up every now and then:
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/6166840003.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/6126149194.html


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Boatright*

Had a 18 x72 Tx Scooter.with 90 zuke Great Boat (would go up a notch or two on motor)Glen is great stand up shoot straight kinda guy...Ride is way better than the typical Flat Bottem...I too like the L Skiff looks but talking to people sold me on Scooter...Sold mine a few years back Downsizeing..


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Holy Resurrected Thread Batman! Wow 9 years is a lot of life for a thread. 

They are awesome boats.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Long Live Boatrights*

Old threads never die. Like my 21 year old Boatright. It's a 1996 year model, 1866 Scooter, had a new Safe Floor put in, repainted it, put a trolling motor on it, replaced all the coolers and seats, and Evans Marine has kept the 96 Merc 115 purring like a kitten. Finally got it down to San Luis Pass and using it like what it was made for...terrorizing the bay flats.


----------



## cptncook (May 3, 2020)

speaking of old threads, boatright deserves to live on.
I am getting estimate as we speak from aaron at boatright. Hope to join the family..


----------

